# Limited area sprinkler system in a crematorium?



## Truck3capt (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a local design professional proposing a LAS in a new stand alone crematorium building for a local funeral home.  1200 sq. feet and we're on 2012 I-codes.  The design professional originally intended to sprinkler only the room with the cremator/incinerator in it and provide the appropriate separation between it and the viewing room.  Given the small size of the building he is now proposing to sprinkler the entire building because he thinks he can do it and stay under the 20 head threshold.

The domestic supply has to be able to supply the system and the domestic demand simultaneously.  The only demand I can see is a hand sink and two single user toilet rooms. My concern is that it looks like the 2015 IFC is moving towards a more restrictive approach to the limited area systems.  6 heads and light hazard or ordinary hazard-group 1 classifications only.  

So to make a short story long, what hazard classification would be appropriate for the crematorium in this scenario?  Can the required design density for this hazard classification be supplied?  It looks like that is the concern that is driving the more restrictive language in the 2015 IFC.  Am I overthinking this?  The fire load is really just the body and the equipment in the space, correct?  Is a light hazard classification appropriate.  They do have an overhead door that allows them to pull a vehicle in to unload the body.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

Full NFPA 13 system


----------



## Truck3capt (Oct 12, 2016)

cda said:


> Full NFPA 13 system


Based on the fact that it's not really an incidental use (Section 509-IBC 2012) within another occupancy, like the existing funeral home, because it's a separate building?  

But we would allow the limited area system if this space met the criteria in section 509 above and was located inside the existing nursing home?  I'm just trying to find out specifically  within the code language and NFPA 13 how to require the full NFPA 13 system.


----------



## JBI (Oct 12, 2016)

So a 1,200 s.f. building whose sole purpose is to turn organic matter (bodies) to ash... 
Occupancy Classification, Group U. 
The incinerator is self-contained. 
Chapter 30 of the IFC addresses industrial ovens/furnaces. 
Class A or B would require a system to be installed per 3006.1. (not sure if it applies to a crematorium...)


----------



## Truck3capt (Oct 12, 2016)

JBI said:


> So a 1,200 s.f. building whose sole purpose is to turn organic matter (bodies) to ash...
> Occupancy Classification, Group U.
> The incinerator is self-contained.
> Chapter 30 of the IFC addresses industrial ovens/furnaces.
> Class A or B would require a system to be installed per 3006.1. (not sure if it applies to a crematorium...)



The chapter 30 language sends you to chapter 9.  The limited area language in chapter 9 (903.3.5.1.1 item 2) states that the system is acceptable as long as the domestic service can provide enough water to address the sprinkler demand and domestic demand as hydraulically calculated per NFPA 13, 13R or 13D.  

I'm inclined to have them provide the 2hr separation from the viewing room and sprinkler the cremation room provided they can show me calcs  supporting the required flow for that space as reqired by nfpa.  

CDA are you inclined to require the full NFPA 13 system based on this because its a new structure?

903.3.5.1.1 Limited area sprinkler systems. Limited
area sprinkler systems serving fewer than 20
sprinklers on any single connection are permitted to
be connected to the domestic service *where a wet
automatic standpipe is not available.* Limited area
sprinkler systems connected to domestic water supplies
shall comply with each of the following
requirements:
1. Valves shall not be installed between the
domestic water riser control valve and the
sprinklers.
Exception: An approved indicating control
valve supervised in the open position in
accordance with Section 903.4.
2. The domestic service shall be capable of supplying
the simultaneous domestic demand and
the sprinkler demand required to be hydraulically
calculated by NFPA 13, NFPA 13D or
NFPA 13R.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

Because
I just hate domestic use in commercial setting

Yes yours is ordinary 1 or less

And under 2012 20 or less legal

As long as they can calc it


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

The entire project is 1200 sq ft??


----------



## Truck3capt (Oct 12, 2016)

cda said:


> The entire project is 1200 sq ft??



Yes, it looks like they purchased a vacant lot across the street from the existing funeral home for this facility only. They have a viewing area thats about 16'x26' that includes the two toilet rooms.  The back crematory space is the balance of the 1200 sf.  

Thanks for the input.  I don't disagree with you in principle.  However, the architect has already gone down this path and has researched his opinion using the code references we're  discussing.  I would have to have a pretty solid reference to back up the NFPA 13 requirement even though I would prefer it.  The building will have a substantial separation from any other structures and hardly any occupants.  We don't get many limited area systems submitted and even fewer crematorys so I thought it was a good idea to bounce it off of you guys.  Thanks again.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

Truck3capt said:


> Yes, it looks like they purchased a vacant lot across the street from the existing funeral home for this facility only. They have a viewing area thats about 16'x26' that includes the two toilet rooms.  The back crematory space is the balance of the 1200 sf.
> 
> Thanks for the input.  I don't disagree with you in principle.  However, the architect has already gone down this path and has researched his opinion using the code references we're  discussing.  I would have to have a pretty solid reference to back up the NFPA 13 requirement even though I would prefer it.  The building will have a substantial separation from any other structures and hardly any occupants.  We don't get many limited area systems submitted and even fewer crematorys so I thought it was a good idea to bounce it off of you guys.  Thanks again.





So do you have a zero sq ft requirement to sprinkle??

How are you requiring sprinklers in1200 sq ft??


----------



## Truck3capt (Oct 12, 2016)

No we don't.  I actually didn't propose it. The designer on the project did. I think he assumed it was required and really just wanted to know if a limited area system would be acceptable.  We  (myself and the plans examiner in our building dept.) were trying to decide how to classify it to confirm if sprinkler or a fire suppression system of some sort was required. 

  The only thing that gave us much direction on what might be required was Table 509 (incinerator rooms) in the 2012 IBC and the language in the 2012 IFC - Chapt 30 - Section 3006 for the ovens.  Maybe it's a stretch. 
SECTION 3006
FIRE PROTECTION
3006.1 Required protection. Class A and B ovens which
contain, or are utilized for the processing of, combustible
materials shall be protected by an approved automatic fire extinguishing
system complying with Chapter 9.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep got the code stretcher,, working overtime!!


----------



## Truck3capt (Oct 12, 2016)

cda said:


> Yep got the code stretcher,, working overtime!!


lol.  NFPA 86 lists crematories as one of the types of ovens covered by the standard and it's the standard referenced in the 2012 IFC 3001.1 Scope   

If the crematory equipment is in NFPA 86 and  it is  the appropriate standard for Industrial Ovens-Chapter 30, then wouldn't Section 3006-Fire Protection apply in Chapter 30 apply also?  I realize it's a long road to get to this point   The owner sounds like they were interested in providing the system anyway.


----------



## JBI (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't think it's a stretch per se.


----------

